# Car, train, plane - for travel, where do you want to visit?



## IrisSenior (Jan 9, 2021)

After covid-19 is over or it is safe to do so. What is the first place are you going to go visit and why?


----------



## funsearcher! (Jan 9, 2021)

Banff and Lake Louise


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2021)

A London trip is planned with an old friend.

Maybe back to India.  We've been talking about a "spiritual trip" with some cousins.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 9, 2021)

Salisbury, Bath, Chippenham in UK
Maybe have a central “base camp” in Warminster and take the train

why?  Dreamed of traveling in UK For years.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 9, 2021)

Safari in Kenya/Tanzania, because I was supposed to go in 2020 and will lose my deposit if I don't go by August 2021.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 9, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> Banff and Lake Louise


I've been to both those places and they were unforgettable.

I think my traveling days are over, but IF the bug returns I'd like to visit Italy and Ireland.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 10, 2021)

Would love to visit Italy. But I will stay close and visit my sister in Louisiana and my hometown.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

Well as soon as we are allowed to leave the country again we will be flying out to our property in Southern Spain...that's first on the agenda .. then probably to Italy or Greece for a holiday...my daughter wants me to go to Hawaii with her, but it's just too far for me to cope sitting  on a flight  for so long when I have lower back problems


----------



## Pam (Jan 10, 2021)

First trip out will be on foot to see my grandkids and smother them with kisses... they have been warned. 

Second trip will be to go via train to Leighton Moss nature reserve about an hour away.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

Pam said:


> First trip out will be on foot to see my grandkids and smother them with kisses... they have been warned.
> 
> Second trip will be to go via train to Leighton Moss nature reserve about an hour away.


we're fortunate here, we have 3 nature reserves within minutes of the house in different directions


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 10, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> Banff and Lake Louise


I'd love to go there.  One of the few places I've never hit and from what I've seen, it's magnificent.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Well as soon as we are allowed to leave the country again we will be flying out to our property in Southern Spain...that's first on the agenda .. then probably to Italy or Greece for a holiday...my daughter wants me to go to Hawaii with her, but it's just too far for me to cope sitting  on a flight  for so long when I have lower back problems


Our last return trip from Europe was extraordinarily punishing.  Between layovers in airports and actual travel time it was a near 24 hour stint from the moment we left our hotel until we arrived at our home.   

We decided that from now on we won't do more than about 5 hours on a plane per day. You might want to try the same thing, Holly. Fly to NY and spend a couple of days there, then a couple of days in California, then go onto Hawaii. It'll give you a chance to work on some jetlag, see some sights and not be beaten up by a 16 hour flight. 

For my first post-Covid travel, I'd like to go to Toronto and the US northeast to see friends and relatives, then fly down to the Caribbean for a week or so.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 10, 2021)

It kind of depends on what my father wants to do.  We've been talking about taking a cruise sometime this fall if he's interested in doing that.  However we don't have any definite plans.

It's likely my first travel will be back to my parent's home state so my dad can take my mom's ashes there for internment.  I may or may not drive there with him with a side trip down to one of the southern midwest states to pick up his brother.  Otherwise I'll fly and meet them there.  My wife will also come along and she'll get to meet members of my family she's never seen and I haven't seen for about 35 years.

Another trip we might go on is one to Hawaii where my grandson (born March last year) will see his maternal grandparents and relatives in person for the first time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I'd love to go there.  One of the few places I've never hit and from what I've seen, it's magnificent.


My o/h spent 6 months working in Banff and  Lake Louise, he hated it.. said he'd never been anywhere as boring as there in his life...

I keep begging him to come with me to visit it, because like all of us , we've seen the glorious pictures, but he won't go... he's well and truly soured off it


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 10, 2021)

No plans and no desire.

Maybe if I had an eager young companion I might feel differently but truth be told I would probably just buy the kid a ticket and tell him to send me a postcard.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> No plans and no desire.
> 
> Maybe if I had an eager young companion I might feel differently but truth be told I would probably just buy the kid a ticket and tell him to send me a postcard.
> 
> View attachment 144048


Is @Aunt Bea really Auntie Mame?


----------



## funsearcher! (Jan 10, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I've been to both those places and they were unforgettable.
> 
> I think my traveling days are over, but IF the bug returns I'd like to visit Italy and Ireland.


For 20 years I have wanted to return to Banff and have been planning on the cross Canada train from Vancouver ,
Ireland trip was 4 years ago but would go back in a heartbeat-also Scotland and England.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 10, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> For 20 years I have wanted to return to Banff and have been planning on the cross Canada train from Vancouver ,
> Ireland trip was 4 years ago but would go back in a heartbeat-also Scotland and England.


I took a trip to Banff when I was about 17. When I was 25 and painting a lot, a group of artist friends invited me and my family to go to Banff with them where they planned to start an artists commune, but my wife was pregnant and didn't want to go. I think what Banff is now has evolved from that commune. I've seen current photos and it's changed a lot since I saw it at age 17, but they're all good changes. It's beautiful.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 10, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> For 20 years I have wanted to return to Banff and have been planning on the cross Canada train from Vancouver ,
> Ireland trip was 4 years ago but would go back in a heartbeat-also Scotland and England.


If I missed your introduction on another thread, welcome to SF, @funsearcher!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2021)

To Chicago to meet my absolutely gorgeous great-granddaughter, born 4 days ago! Car, plane, train, it doesn't matter.

Meanwhile, there's FaceTime and Zoom, not exactly the same thing.


----------

